
Centenarian study suggests living environment may be key to longevity - LinuxBender
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/06/200617145256.htm
======
troughway
Have a look at [https://www.bluezones.com/](https://www.bluezones.com/) which
is a kind of organization that came from the study of these "Blue Zones"
around the world, per article's mention.

There are a handful of key principles/characteristics that make it so. Here's
a nice overview as per the wiki:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Zone#Characteristics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Zone#Characteristics)

This also explains why, for example, countries that are primarily oriented
around agricultural lifestyles tend to exhibit "older than usual" ages. It
isn't uncommon for one household to span three (or more!) generations. The
listed characteristics and what people in these countries and lifestyles tend
to do have very good overlaps.

